
Developers apparently love .NET, hate MFC, Ruby on Rails - aj
http://arstechnica.com/software/news/2010/04/developers-apparently-love-net-hate-mfc-ruby-on-rails.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
crazydiamond
Seems this was some email survey. Very possible that people who rated ROR low
have not used it but are against it due to the hype factor.

I've used frameworks that were not comfortable for me, but i would not "hate"
a framework !

------
aj
Unfortunately, the actual report itself is a paid for report at about $595.
This is just Ars' "review"/summary of the report..

